# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Αγορά εσωτερικής κεραίας για δέκτη MPEG4

## petros32

Παιδιά, διαθέτω την TELCO AV-961 η οποία λέει ότι κάνει λήψη και ψηφιακού σήματος, αλλά συμβαίνει μάλλον το αντίθετο. Μόλις την ανάβω και δυναμώνω τον ενισχυτή της, αντί να βελτιώνεται η λήψη σήματος, χειροτερεύει! Γενικά είναι άθλια κεραία.  :Glare: 
Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνετε μια άλλη εσωτερική κεραία ρεύματος, μέχρι 15-20ευρώ για την οποία έχετε εμπειρία και θα μπορώ να πιάνω όλα τα ψηφιακά κανάλια.  :Blush:

----------


## jami

Δοκιμασμένη η Meliconi AT 38 και ΑΜ 38 στην ίδια τιμή!Για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η ΑΤ 49 που είναι και η καλύτερη της εταιρίας.

----------


## her

ΟΛΑ τα ψηφιακά; Αυτό εξαρτάτε από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες όπως π.χ σε ποιον όροφο είσαι, θέση δωματίου, τι αποκωδικοποιητή έχεις και άλλα. Άρα δεν μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει μια κεραία που να τα πιάνεις ΟΛΛΑ

----------

